# Brinkmann dual xenon flashlight



## Seth1 (Oct 23, 2007)

For all those that missed the group buy  and are still after one of these, i have managed to find someone on ebay selling them, only a few left though so get your orders in quick! Mine should be here by middle of next week 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRINKMANN-MAX...yZ106988QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Just ordered one aswell. :thumb: 

Let's see those swirls then :buffer:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

That's who I got mine off. She's very efficient too, but USPS leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## MarkOgilvie (Jun 13, 2007)

Ithink I got the last one


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Got mine from there as well. Good service.

Did find it strange that when i kept on checking the online tracking service it was always 'departing Los Angeles' even when the postman knocked


----------



## Seth1 (Oct 23, 2007)

The seller has just listed a few more

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRINKMANN-MAX...yZ106988QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Seth1 (Oct 23, 2007)

The seller has just listed a few more

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRINKMANN-MAX...yZ106988QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

how long did delivery take Krystal?


----------



## hoticejamie (Aug 22, 2007)

Just ordered myself one, they are going quick. 2 left! I think it came out at around £31, not to bad tbh especially as missed out on group buy...


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Just had an email to say mines been dispatched!!
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Just ordered one 

Cheers for finding them Seth :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

just ordered mine from bargainhoney


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Just ordered one.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone got an update of where theirs is?
Cheers
AC


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Ordered one from here too - apparently dispatched the same day :thumb: 

Hope its better than the last seller I ordered from, who swiped my cash and sent nothing


----------



## Seth1 (Oct 23, 2007)

andycole said:


> Anyone got an update of where theirs is?
> Cheers
> AC


according to the usps tracking number, mine landed on uk soil this morning, so i'm expecting it to arrive at my doorstep tomorrow morning  :thumb:


----------



## hoticejamie (Aug 22, 2007)

I havent heard a thing yet... might have to drop an email


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

According to the tracking update mines left Los Angeles on Sat night.

Still a feeling it might arrive tomorrow......hopefully


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

clipstone said:


> Ordered one from here too - apparently dispatched the same day :thumb:
> 
> Hope its better than the last seller I ordered from, who swiped my cash and sent nothing


who was that then? help us avoid them


----------



## keyo (Nov 9, 2007)

item left the United States from LOS ANGELES at 9:27 PM on November 21, 2007


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

clipstone said:


> Ordered one from here too - apparently dispatched the same day :thumb:
> 
> Hope its better than the last seller I ordered from, who swiped my cash and sent nothing


I recall that thread because I was so surprised that you got it so cheap :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=495117&postcount=15

As you never posted back on that thread I assumed it was all OK.

No joy with refund from Paypal - I thought they usually came down in the buyers favour in these situations?

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

daves2rs said:


> According to the tracking update mines left Los Angeles on Sat night.
> 
> Still a feeling it might arrive tomorrow......hopefully


Mine cleared UK customs about 7 days after the plane supposedly left LA and it took the Post Office another 4-5 days to get it from there to my door.

Steve O.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Cheers folks, at least I now know its not just me waiting
AC


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

SteveOC said:


> I recall that thread because I was so surprised that you got it so cheap :
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=495117&postcount=15
> 
> ...


Seller was computerkidnoah.

Filed both an ebay resolution and a paypal resolution with no joy.

No idea why paypal would not help out - prob because I am not verified.

Bit gutted as it is the first time I have been stung on the old ebay thing, but at least it was only 15 quid, plus left him some scathing feedback so hopefully this will **** him up for selling stuff in the future.

Thing is, I wouldn't mind if he had posted it, and it had gone missing in the post - that is one of those things - it is the complete lack of response to my emails, etc that got me wound up :devil:

Hopefully none of you guys will be caught out by him though, even if it is as a result of my misfortune :thumb:


----------



## Seth1 (Oct 23, 2007)

have now received my Brinkmann :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Seth1 said:


> have now received my Brinkmann :thumb: :buffer:


Wonder if i have a card on the doormat at home?
AC


----------



## hoticejamie (Aug 22, 2007)

no sign of mine


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Seth1 said:


> have now received my Brinkmann :thumb: :buffer:


When did you buy it?

Bought mine on the 16th Nov and it still hasnt turned up


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

hoticejamie said:


> no sign of mine


At home and no sign of mine either, didnt clear customs till today though according to the tracker
AC


----------



## Seth1 (Oct 23, 2007)

bought mine on the 14th Nov. Have you checked the tracking status?


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Seth1 said:


> bought mine on the 14th Nov. Have you checked the tracking status?


Yeah it's cleared UK Customs today apparently, hopefully I'll get it within the next few days :thumb:


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Rec'd my one today  

It beams some light


----------



## hoticejamie (Aug 22, 2007)

Got mine too, although, not sure how im going to charge it...


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

hoticejamie said:


> Got mine too, although, not sure how im going to charge it...


Go mine today too 

You can charge it using a cigarette lighter socket in a car I think...


----------



## Seth1 (Oct 23, 2007)

hoticejamie said:


> Got mine too, although, not sure how im going to charge it...


can't you use one of those cheap multi-voltage adapters you get from the pound store? As long as it's at least 300ma and 12v.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

here you go guys, i think this is what you need

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAINS-VOLTAGE-CONVERTER-TRANSFORMER-UK-240V-to-USA-110V_W0QQitemZ250191876572QQihZ015QQcategoryZ96942QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Mines arrived too, perfect timing for my battle with the bodyshop tommorow!!
AC:thumb:


----------



## keyo (Nov 9, 2007)

Bought mine 17th, latest news cleared customs in GREAT BRITAIN at 10:55 AM on November 27, 2007


----------



## Seth1 (Oct 23, 2007)

ukimportz said:


> here you go guys, i think this is what you need
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAINS-VOLTAGE-CONVERTER-TRANSFORMER-UK-240V-to-USA-110V_W0QQitemZ250191876572QQihZ015QQcategoryZ96942QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


would this be ok seeing as though it's only 45va?


----------



## Waz (Feb 10, 2008)

I am on the lookout for one of these, anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## simontaxi (Mar 20, 2007)

I want one 2 can some 1 help??


----------



## GTechTwo (Mar 4, 2009)

Am on the lookout for one of these as well.....unless someone can come up with a UK alternative


----------



## Smarties (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone know if theres some of these about or a suitable alternative? 

Thanks


----------



## Reodor (Mar 17, 2009)

more to come?? i need to order one aswell


----------

